

HN Tokyo Meetup #34 – 15th May, 2014 - tagawa
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/10882

======
tagawa
tl;dr: * Thursday 15th May 18:30-23:00

* 2,500 yen entry, includes 2 drinks

* Super Deluxe in Roppongi - [https://www.super-deluxe.com/map/](https://www.super-deluxe.com/map/)

